# Impressive New Helix G2



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone thinking about their electronics this year. Might want to take a close look at the new ones that Humminbird is coming out with this year. After moving over to Garmin the last two years. They even got me to thinking about trying one. The new Mega Imaging technology is pretty amazing. You can read about on Humminbirds website.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.humminbird.com/Category/Technology/MEGA-Imaging/

Rickie


----------

